# Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin


ich habe schon sehr häufig versucht mit dem Boot ein paar Forellen zu erschleppen, aber die Erfolge waren bislang äußerst bescheiden. #d

Alle Fische habe ich ziemlich nah an der Küste im Flachen gefangen, d.h max Wassertiefe 2,5 m. 

Alle Versuche weiter draussen (bis ca 1km von der Küste) in tieferem Wasser mit vorgeschaltetem Blei oder Dipsy Diver endeten ohne Fisch. Ich hab diverse Wobbler, Blinker und auch richtige Trollingköder wie den Apex ausprobiert. Hat alles nicht einen einzigen Biss gebracht (wenn man mal von den Grüngräten absieht). 

Alle geschleppten Fische habe ich auf Stripper gehabt und der läuft ja ziemlich flach.

Da man hier in DK beim Schleppen 100 m Abstand zur Küste halten muss, glaube ich, dass man einfach zu weit weg vom Geschehen ist. 

Und um Jagd auf die Heringsfresser weit draussen im Tiefen zu machen ist mein Boot einfach nicht seetüchtig genug.


Deshalb gehe ich mit dem Boot kaum noch gezielt zum Mefoangeln. Eigentlich nur noch, wenn ich an weit entfernte Plätzen oder schwer zugänglichen Stellen angeln möchte nehme ich noch das Boot. 

Oder aber das Bootfahren steht im Vordergrund und dann schadet es ja nicht nen Blinker hinterherzuziehen.:q

Von Land fange ich einfach wesentlich besser. 

Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht habt und ob ihr Erfolg habt.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Beim einfachen Freihandschleppen kann man prima Erfolge erzielen. Versucht es mal mit leichten Schleppbleien oder den kleinen Big Jon Divern. Dahinter 1,5-2m Vorfach und dann Breakpoint oder Apex Blinker. Das sind beides echte Truttenkiller. So haben wir mit max. 4 Ruten geschleppt und teilweise sehr gut gefangen. 2 Ruten gerade nach hinten raus und jeweils eine links und eine rechts wech mit Tauchscheibe. Geschwindigkeit knapp über 2 Knoten. Wassertiefe zwischen 6 - 10m. Köder eher oberflächennah. Nim nen großen Kescher mit! Wir haben bei einem unserer ersten Versuche gleich eine 80+ beim keschern vergeigt, weil wir nur einen Watkescher dabei hatten und die da partou nicht rein wollte. 
Wir hatten im Schnitt 2-3 Trutten am Tag. Mal keine und beim nächsten mal dafür 5. So gut wie keine Untermassigen. Ich habe das mittlerweile etwas ausgeweitet mit Downrigger, größerem Boot etc. aber zum Fische fangen hat es vorher auch gereicht.

#h


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin,

danke für die Infos. Den Apex hab ich ja wie gesagt schon am Dipsydiver und mit vorgeschaltetem 30 g Blei ausprobiert. Der läuft ja wirklich super und müsste eigentlich Fisch bringen. 

Sind die Schleppbleie was spezielles? Welches Gewicht ist da zu empfehlen und wie weit fahrt ihr raus oder macht ihr das mehr von der Wassertiefe abhängig?


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

mhm .... anbei mal nen Bild meines ersten "Küstenschleppers" 3,15m mit 8 PS Motor - kleiner gahts ja kaum noch ;-) 
damit war ich natürlich auch immer bevorzugt in Ufernähe unterwegs - und habe so die eine oder andere Mefo und auch Dorsche beim Schleppen erwischen können ...
glaube nicht das man das pauschal sagen kann das es vom Boot aus sehr viel schlechter ist - vielleicht hast du nicht so die ganz richtigen Methoden beim schleppen ... |kopfkrat
wieviel Ruten schleppst du denn ?
ich denke wenn du z.b 4 Ruten einsetzt - 2 mit sideplanern und 2 mit slide divern o.ä. wird sich schon über kurz oder lang auch beim schleppen Erfolg einstellen ! 
das größte Vorteil mit dem Boot ist doch das man damit ordentlich Strecke machen kann und somit zwangsläufig auch mal stellen findet wo ein paar Fische zu finden sind ...


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin,

ich hab wenn ich alleine bin, immer nur 2 Ruten im Einsatz. Mehr Ruten finde ic,h sind alleine kaum zu bewältigen, da ich ja auch noch steuern und dann auch noch das Kraut vom Haken machen muss |supergri.

Inzwischen kenne ich hier ja auch genügend Stellen, an denen eigentlich immer Fisch ist, aber beim Schleppen ist man da ja auch immer schnell dran vorbei.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin,

unten das Bild von einem Kuusamo Paravan und ein Minidiver. Auf der Verpackung wird auch in etwa die Tauchtiefe angegeben. Mit den Gewichten der Bleie muss man immer etwas experimentieren aber die meisten Trutten hatten wir ohnehin auf die Minidiver von Big Jon. Wenn man die voll ausscheren läßt, laufen die ziemlich flach. Welche Größe der Dipsys benutzt Du denn?
Wenn keine Strandangler vor Ort sind kann man auch mal eine Runde am Strand entlang auf 2-3m Tiefe fischen aber die meiste Zeit haben wir auf ca. 8m +/- verbracht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Je flacher das Wasser ist, desto mehr Scheuchwirkung hat natürlich auch das Boot. Außerdem macht es für mich wenig Sinn mit dem Boot in einer Wassertiefe zu fischen, die ich auch vom Strand aus erreichen kann.

@hd4ever 
sieht doch schnuckelig aus, die kleine. :l


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

jepp ... die minidisks sind supi fürs Flachwasser ....
da sollte auch keine zusätzliche Bleibeschwerung vor den Blinker
4 Ruten sind dann auch nur etwas Übungssache - ich hab auch mit 2 angefangen - nun schaffe ich vom handling nen paar mehr :m
so viele Köder brauchst du da sicher auch nicht - Apex und einige Blinker wie z.B. brakepoint, ein paar Vorschaltbleie und 1-2 diver disks reichen vollkommen.
dann wird das schon klappen !!! garantiert ....


----------



## Nordangler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

wir haben in der 13 Meterlinie geschleppt. 2 Köder auf 10 Meter 2 Köder auf 6 Meter und 2 Köder auf ca. 3 Meter Tiefe. Eigentlich immer gute Resultate damit gehabt.
Die 13 Meterlinie ist ja meistens recht schnell erreicht, auch vom kleinen Boot aus.

Du wirst bestimmt noch deinen Erfolg bekommen.


Sven


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin,

na dann muss ich wohl demnächst noch mal in den Angelladen |rolleyes. 

Wäre ja eigentlich schade, wenn es mit dem Boot nicht so hinhaut. So wie ich es verstanden habe geht die Saison ja jetzt erst los... da werd ich dann wohl noch mal ein bisschen experimentieren.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

eben ! 
viele wünschten sich sie hätten ein Boot zum schleppen :m
vernünftige Rutenhalter an Bord sich übrigends auch nicht zu verachten ... am besten li + re je waagerecht einen zur Seite raus und nach schräg hinten auch 2 |rolleyes


----------



## jflyfish (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin, ich dachte immer in DK darf man nur in direkter Linie des Bootes schleppen --- Sideplaner, Schräglaufende Dipsy Diver etc. rufen die Schergen auf den Plan.
JFL


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

kleine sideplaner sind erlaubt ! 
aber keine fetten Scheerbretter am Planermast ! 
( soweit mir bisher bekannt ) :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Auch ich habe mit meinen "Mitfarern" schon die eine oder andere Trutte vom "Kleinboot" (Schlauchboot 3,6m, Honda 2 PS) bekommen. Wenn`s Wetter stimmt, sind wir auch schon mal gut 2 km vom Strand entfernt auf 15 m Tiefe unterwegs. Die meisten Fische hatte ich bei Wassertiefen von ca. 10 m, wobei der Köder dann bei gut 7 m lief. Als Favoriten haben sich bei mit der 4,5 Apex und leichte kleine Blinker bewährt. Übrigens habe ich auf den Apex und der hat ja einen Einzelhaken der Größe 3/0, erstaunlich viele "untermaßige" Meefos bekommen. Selbst in den Tiefen. Wir haben ja in M-V 45 cm als Mindestmaß und etliche Fische waren deutlich kleiner und hatten den Haken voll genommen! #d
Also immer raus mit den Ködern, dann klappt`s auch mit den Mefos! :m#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Hallo,
ich habe auch 10 Jahre vom Strand gefischt, bis ich die Schlepperei begann. Es ist garnicht miteinander vergleichbar. Wenn man beides richtig macht, ist die Schleppangelei einfach viel erfolgreicher.
Ein paar Tips:
Vergiß alle Köder, die du so am Strand rumschmeißt. Sie sind nicht effektiv genug! Kauf dir große Blinker ( Breakpoint XXL, NKs usw..)
Dein Problem wird die Geschwindigkeit sein. Lass einen Referenzköder am Boot laufen und richte danach deinen Speed - später brauchst du das vielleicht nicht mehr.
Verlasse deine Strandanglerreviere. Wenn du meinst, es sind Hotspots, fische vor diesen Bereichen zwischen 8 und 15 Metern Tiefe. Sonst aber schau dir mal die Seekarten genau an. Du brauchst keinen Leopardengrund. Es gibt Sandflächen, die haben es in sich.
Fische mit mindestens 3 Ruten. Die Ruten stellen kein Problem dar - wenn du nicht den Fehler machst und beim Biß stoppst. Du mußt weiterfahren.
Fische ruhig soviele Ruten, wie du kannst. Es geht nicht um die Köderanzahl - es geht um 
"das Leben, was du ins Wasser bringst".
Mach dir Gedanken, wie du dein "Setup" fischst. Einige Gedanken dazu: Du kannst kaum einen Räuber zwischen 6 und 15m Wassertiefe "überfischen" - du kannst ihn  aber sehr leicht "unterfischen". Seitenreaktion einer Meerforelle, die fressen will schätze ich bei guter Sicht auf etwa 10m. Kommt noch ein Köder zum tragen, wenn z.B. eine Forelle steigt und dann den Köder verschmäht? 
Alles verstanden?


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin,

na das sind doch mal klare Ansagen #6. Danke Jungs! Damit kann ich durchaus etwas anfangen. 

Ist ja nun auch nicht so, dass ich mich über das Thema noch gar nicht informiert hätte. Ich hab bislang einfach auch nicht die entsprechende Technik und Ausrüstung, um die Schleppangelei richtig zu betreiben. 

Ich hatte ursprünglich gehofft, bei Sonnenschein und Ententeich ein bisschen mit dem Boot rumzuschippern und nebenbei eine Mefo nach der anderen rauszuziehen |supergri. Mit der Methode klappt das aber nicht, wie ich nach unzähligen Schleppstunden erfahren musste.

So wie es ausschaut werde ich dann ja entweder noch ein paar Hundert Euros investieren müssen, oder so weitermachen, wie bisher :g.


----------



## magnus12 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> So wie es ausschaut werde ich dann ja entweder noch ein paar Hundert Euros investieren müssen, oder so weitermachen, wie bisher :g.



Sutsche, mehr als 2-4 Rutenhalter, evt. 2 Sideplaner und ein paar köder und Tauchscheiben sind es nicht. Ich ärgere mich im Nachhinein über die Anschaffung meiner Downrigger, die ich nie nutze. 

Allerdings brauchst Du bei mehr als 2 Ruten einen Beifahrer oder Autopiloten, und um einen Fisch gegen die Fahrt herandrillen zu können, ist auch ein deutlich schwereres Geschirr notwendig.  Alles Gründe, weshalb ich mehr mit Schwimmwobbler auf Dorsch fische und mich mit gelebgentlichen Mefo-Fängen begnüge. Man ist damit in der Förde bei Verkehr auch beweglicher. 

Sowas
http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis2852841.html
und sowas
http://www.mannsbait.com/index.asphttp://www.yatego.com/bigfishworld/p,458052fea94ce,457d8207388147_0,mann-s-stretch-plus-10-

kriegst Du auch mit der schlanken Flitze auf 5-10m und kannst aufstoppen, ohne dass die 2. Rute ärger macht. Fängt massig Dorsch, ab und zu auch ne Forelle, aber die genannten Blinker wirken auf Forellen eindeutig besser.


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin,

ich fürchte, dass es doch ein paar Hunderter werden, denn ich bräuchte neben dem genannten Basispaket auch noch die entsprechenden Ruten/Rollen. Und davon dann 4 Sets |uhoh:. 

Womöglich gefällt mir das Ganze am Ende noch und dann bin ich mit ein paar Tausendern dabei: Neues Boot/Motor, gösserer Wagen usw |supergri:g...


----------



## magnus12 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

wenn Du keine Beifahrer hast bleib lieber erstmal beim Freihandschleppen. 

Echolot, Seekarte, 2 Plastik-Rutenhalter und ein paar Wobbler, mehr isses nicht. 

Ein Bekannter hat mich in Flensburg mal mitgenommen, wir haben beide nur mit den kleinen Manns in Giftgrün/gelb gefischt(macht er seit Jahren nur so).

Jeder 15 Dorsche 48-75cm, er eine untermaßige und ich eine 70er (das war Glück!) an leichtem Gerät- Spass pur

In einem besseren Revier als in Kiel sind bestimmt auch mit Wobblern bessere Forellenfänge drin, und die Dorsche verkürzen die Wartezeit ungemein. 

Ist eine kleine Investition,  und gibt Dir gelegenheit ein wenig "Kantenabfahren" zu üben und ein Gefühl für die Sache zu bekommen. Falls dann immer noch nicht "genug" Forellen beißen, kannst Du ja aufrüsten|supergri


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Hört sich ja alles ganz leicht an. So bleibt es aber ein Kompromiß. Die Schleppangelei ist eine eigene
Art der Technik. Das, was ihr so als " Freihandschlepperei" bezeichnet, ist eigentlich nicht das, wovon z.B. ich rede.
Wenn man von dieser Angelei Erfolge erwartet, sollte man sie genauso ernsthaft angehen, wie andere Techniken auch. Ich kann auch nicht sagen: Ich werde jetzt Fliegenfischerr. Ne Rute habe ich schon. Dazu nehme ich dann ne Centerpin, die hab ich auch schon. Diese kurze dicke Schnur ist mir zu blöd - ich nehme gleich die Monofile. Damit kann ich zwar keine ganz leichten Köder fischen  - aber kleine Wobbler gehen auch.
Was ihr da oben ansprecht, sind genau solche Kompromisse.
Um als Schleppfischer erfolgreich angeln zu können und wirklich an die Großen zu kommen ( zugegebener Weise ist die FlFörde nicht gerade ein Traumrevier) muß ich die Gedanken die dem Schleppangeln zugrunde liegen, auch umsetzen. Wobbler z.B. sind dabei ein Kompromiß der Unsicheren. Für mich sind Wobbler nur bei unmöglichen Wind- und Strömungsverhältnissen eine Möglichkeit - oder ein einzelner als Kontrapunkt zu den Blechen. Von Naturködern erst einmal garnicht zu reden.
Um überhaupt erst einmal ordentlich zurecht zu kommen, würde ich empfehlen:
-4 geeignete Ruten und Multrollen
-feste und sichere Rutenhalter für die einzelnen Rutenpositionen und nocheinmal welche, um die
 Ruten wegzustellen ( z.B. beim Drill)
-Slide- oder Dipsydiver, einige Paravans ( Kuusame o.ä.)
-2 Sideplanerbrettchen
-Großkescher
-Schleppblinker

Downrigger müssen zunächst nicht sein. Sie sind allerdings nicht nur zum tieferen Schleppen sehr gut,
sie sind auch ein wichtiger Ordnungsfaktor an Bord und ermöglichen einen geordneteren Aufbau des gesamten Sets - gerade wenn ich allein bin.
Wenn man z.B. mit 4 Ruten fischt ( also 2 z.B. mit Sideplanern und 2 Tiefenruten ) und man ist allein,
kann man bei der Nutzung von Downriggern die anderen 3 Ruten beim Drill eigentlich ungefährdet im Wasser lassen. Die Forelle wird sich im oberen Heckwasser austoben, wenn man weiterfährt. Diver oder Paravane wird dieser Fisch aber fast mit Garantie einsammeln.

Es wird jetzt wieder Einwände geben: Ich habe aber mit der gaaaanz einfachen Methode eine 70er gefangen. Toll - und Zufall. Es geht hier um regelmäßige und gezielte Fänge, nicht um Lottogewinne


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Womöglich gefällt mir das Ganze am Ende noch und dann bin ich mit ein paar Tausendern dabei: Neues Boot/Motor, gösserer Wagen usw |supergri:g...




ja genau so passierte das dann bei mir auch ! 
also sei ganz vorsichtig und nicht "zu erfolgreich" ...  
Folge:
größeres Boot
größerer Motor
2 größere downrigger
9 Ruten mit Multirollen
besseres Echolot
GPS Plotter
vom ganzen Kleinkram ganz zu schweigen .... |uhoh:
aber was muß - das muß ! |bla:


allerdings war ich vorher auch so beim Freihandschleppen mit wesentlich weniger Ausrüstung ab und an auch erfolgreich - angefangen wie oben beschrieben mit einfachen Wobblern und kräftigen Spinnruten mit normalen Stationärrollen ...
würde ich erstmal alles ausprobieren ohne gleich richtig Kohle raus zu hauen !


----------



## Torsk1 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Wenn du willst kannst du ja mal hier runter kommen und wir schleppen mal in der FLbg. Förde. Dann kannst du dir das alles mal anschauen und sehen ob dir das liegt vom Kleinboot aus zu Trollen.
Das Boot kennst du ja.......


----------



## MefoProf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin Torsk 1,

na das ist doch mal ein Angebot! #6 Klar hätte ich mal Interesse nem Profi beim Schleppen über die Schulter zu schauen. Macht auch nix, dass die Flensburger Förde nun nicht gerade einTraumrevier zum Trollen ist, wie Dolfin so schreibt. aber vielleicht kannst du ja das Gegenteil beweisen

Das würde dann ja wohl von Norgaardholz losgehen oder? 

Müssten dann nur mal sehen, wie wir das organisiert kriegen |kopfkrat

Gruss von Fünen


----------



## Torsk1 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Naja Profi|rolleyes

Hast gleich ne Pn#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

@ mefoprof: :m oder vom Angelkajak mit kleiner Trollingbar und dann Deeprunner, oder kleiner Downrigger von Scotty....
soll auch gehen und auch ausreichen, solange man nicht davon leben muß |rolleyes.. Ich mein ja nur...
Peter


----------



## TG Uwe (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit dem Kleinboot in Küstennähe auf Meerforelle*

Moin Jungs 
Ich fahre nie wieder im Sommer auf Mefos ohne Boot.
Habe mir oft genug die Finger Wund geblinkert im 21 Grad warmen Wasser.
Es gibt auch gute Küstenplätze u. nachts probiert aber mit dem Boot gehts gerade im Sommer sowas von besser ab ca 10 Meter Wassertiefe.
Das erste Boot vom HD4ever kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor und steht bei mir aufn Hof , Terhi MicroFun 3,15 auch bei mir mit 8 PS Yamaha .
Und mit so kleine Boote kann man so große Fische fangen :vik:guggst du .
Kommt dir die Bootsecke auf dem Foto bekannt vor  und vielleicht der Ort ?
Mir sagte dort jemand der sich auskennt , fahre nicht so weit raus , weil das ist nicht viel Boot


----------

